# Post your Orange dals or Pastels HERE! :D



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just thought I'd make a thread where we can show off our orange dalmations or pastels.  This is my boy, Peach. 
This isn't an up to date pic of him but here it anyway.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

well my new girl is pretty orangeish... and i'm not sure what actually counts as a dalmation, terms like that around here seem to be kind of "that's what i feel like calling it" lol. Anyway her and her brother here are very spotted...


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Dalmation thread

I so need to get a picture up of my new boy- light orange dalmation (the only dalmation type there is- with spots).. but his body is a thick white cellophane. It's definitely different and odd- a part of me wonders if he was crossed with a white dragon. Either way, once I find my mem card for my camera and able to sneak my new boy away from my boyfriend's desk I'll put up a picture. 

I adore Peach, it was so great to hear your dad had changed his mind- he was meant for you!
My 7 year old just saw the pic of your tank and she loves it lol, so thumbs up from her!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooo! He sounds so pretty!  I can't wait to see his pic. 

Thank you! ^.^ I was so happy when I saw Peach was still there at PetSmart, when he took me to get my little fishy baby. XD


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Well, he's not a dal, but he is orange XD


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMGEESE!!!! His fins are BEE-U-TEEFUL!!!! :O You've got a beaut there Indy. ^.^


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Krafty when I got him:









Krafty now:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Omgosh. Such pretty Dals and Oranges.  
RIP Old man Tango! <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Tango <3 Why I wanted Krafty so bad!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful fishies everyone!  
Here's Sheldon...I gotta admit, he's my pride and joy lol


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Very pretty . Maybe we should start a BLUE BEtta thread, and a RED BEtta thread ??
Love the orange, and would love to see more.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree!  I wish someone would hurry up and create purple bettas already!!! lmao


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

I saw a gorgeous lavender half moon the other day in a little m and p store in their back room.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

That would be awesome! Its almost a shame that when you breed two bettas, the resulting offspring wouldnt be the two colours mixed lol. Like a red and a blue = purple, blue + yellow = green, that kinda thing haha


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's my little guy, Mr. Bubbles  Not a very recent photo, but it's all I have on the computer xD


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - lots of beauties in this thread!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Tigger!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure if Charlie goes in this thread or not... but thought I'd post him because he's Orange!
he looks more red in this photo - but his color isn't as vibrant as it looks in the photo


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow !!!!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

The orange dal is Allejandro (Alle), who passed away earlier this year of age. He was a mean old bugger and was quite handsome.

Next is Macceroni, who I didnt have for long because he was horrendously neurotic, he would rub so hard against the smooth divider that his scales on his face would peel off...eesh! I had to rehome him but sadly dont know if hes still around :c


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Quick question: Okayy. I went to a pet store the other day and saw a BEAUTIFUL marble plakat (in my photo album, I got him) and a long tailed orange veiltail. Which one do YOU think I should have got? (you can see the marble in my album as said before)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my pastel, Spot! He does have a tumor on his head. and his fins are healing up from tailbiting, which he has since started again.


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

I love these orange fish!! I want to get a good picture of Coro but he's still too frightened, I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

an updated pic of Charlie. He looks brighter in pics than he does IRL.
he's a butterfly - his outer fins used to be more white than they are now. They've started turning orange now too and his body has gotten darker over the months (I got him in October).


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

There are so many beautiful dals posted!  I never I'd get this kind of response! XD 

PewPewPew: Was Allejendro named after Don Diego aka Zorro's father?

StarBetta: I think the plakat was a great pick. ^.^ I like dals and all but plakats just have that 'look' about em. 

mjoy: OMGEESE!!!! He's beautiful!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> I agree!  I wish someone would hurry up and create purple bettas already!!! lmao


I know, right? XD Purples are sooo pretty!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Here's my pastel, Spot! He does have a tumor on his head. and his fins are healing up from tailbiting, which he has since started again.


He's got 'sharpie' marks on his dorsal fin like my Peach!!!  I think he's PWETTY!!!! :-D


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's my gorgeous guy (he's a dragon orange dal)! I'm going to breed him so all you orange dal fans will have some available in the future!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous! 


Heres my new VT boy. He looks a bit darker in the pictures but he is a very pale peachy color.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> Here's my gorgeous guy (he's a dragon orange dal)! I'm going to breed him so all you orange dal fans will have some available in the future!


WOW WOW WOW !!!!!!!!
Gorgeous !
What makes a dragon ??


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Renkotsu~


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

acadialover said:


> WOW WOW WOW !!!!!!!!
> Gorgeous !
> What makes a dragon ??


Iridescent scales on the body, as if covering the base color, and on the rays of tail.
-points to my avatar-
Sesshoumaru is a better noticeable example.

Monroe's is all light colored, so it's hard to notice on pictures.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks.! I have a dragon !My avatar ? !


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

TielBird101 said:


> I know, right? XD Purples are sooo pretty!


Horizon was purple. And I mean PURPLE, but I never got a chance to breed her. :/


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Krys said:


> Horizon was purple. And I mean PURPLE, but I never got a chance to breed her. :/


Awww.  That's a shame.  I'm sorry.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Krys said:


> Renkotsu~


EEEEK! XD He almost looks like my Peach except yours is brighter. ^.^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> Wow he is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Heres my new VT boy. He looks a bit darker in the pictures but he is a very pale peachy color.


My, He's a handsome boy!  I REALLY like his tank too! ^.^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> Here's my gorgeous guy (he's a dragon orange dal)! I'm going to breed him so all you orange dal fans will have some available in the future!


OH.MY.GEESE!!! :O *jaw drops* I think I'm in love! XD


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> My, He's a handsome boy!  I REALLY like his tank too! ^.^



Thanks I will post another pic of him soon...he is starting to dal so my peachy pastel is now and orange dalmatian!!! woots.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> Thanks I will post another pic of him soon...he is starting to dal so my peachy pastel is now and orange dalmatian!!! woots.


Awesome! 
Woo woo!!!! XD ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-sad- I almost had a dalmation. very pretty boy... unfortunately I went back for him, after seeing he had white film on his body (to save the poor guy!) and he wasn't there :|


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I love Orange Dalmatians! They are just so unique and beautiful! I have seen them multiple times at walmart. But they are either sick, dead or dying. I found a healthy one once, but I didn't have a spare tank at that time and I couldn't buy a new one. I have Two empty tanks now and when/if I find one again I will buy him right away! For know I will just drool over all the ones on this forum!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I have sorta a pastel cellophane girl name Aimi! Shes such a lil cutie but OMG she is sooooo darn mean! Such a super sassy prissy girl.  Picking on my other girls-always! Especially Kasumi ( blue girl ) and baby Okami ( red cambodian )! I have several "biting" pictures.... -_- If Sakura was still alive as Alpha she would put her speckled tail in line! Eh well, here she is, 
_
" her royal highness" -_-_


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW!  She's beautiful!  Thanks for showing u all of the pics! ^.^


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I love the pic before the last one. the other girls are in the background making scared faces in the shadows...and the alpha is in the spotlight with the "You know I am all that" face and pose on.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the one with her "resting" her head on the other :lol:


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I like the one with her "resting" her head on the other :lol:


I know right? That is so adorable!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a dalmation =D He has gone more peachy now, and is so pretty o.o I've never actually had that kind of color before.


----------



## bettalover635 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Rosco*

Here is Rosco. He is a Pastel and has a few red or orange spots on his fin. A little bit of his tail is see thru too. (I dont know what that is called) He doesn't like to have his pic taken so I haven't been able to get him flaring yet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

he's got gorgeous colors!!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I got a dalmation =D He has gone more peachy now, and is so pretty o.o I've never actually had that kind of color before.


Wow he is such a looker!<3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love him =D


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's Palette (aka Mr Fussyface to the girlfriend), my orange, green, purple, pink, cello VT. Oh, and he's a lot more vividly colored now--these were taken shortly after I bought him.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

he's gorgeous. 
Love your signature. LOL. I kinda feel like I'm that "crazy fish lady". I have myself, 1 cat and currently 12 bettas in my 1 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... I-totallly-don't-have-a-high-number-of-bettas-that-in-which-if-there-were-a-zombie-fish-appocalypse-I'd-be-so-totally-screwed. :|

I mean... awww what a lovely betta and siggy =D


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

You know it's bad when your friends come over and say, "Wow...To be honest, man, it's a little creepy..."

I guess at 3 it was "soothing", then got 3 more and it was "too crowded", followed by one more which was "please stop", and now it's "weird/creepy".

I feel like there should be a terrorist threat color code chart, only for fish addiction.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD very true :3


----------

